# [SOLVED] Xen 3.3.1: Unknown interrupt

## devnull5475

Hi.

I'm having trouble booting Xen 3.3.1. 

Here's an abbreviated copy of what I see when I try to boot:

```
(XEN) Found 3 MBR signatures

(XEN) Found 3 EDD information structures

(XEN) Xen-e820 RAM map:

(XEN) ... (usable)

(XEN) ... (reserved)

(XEN) ... (reserved)

(XEN) ... (usable)

(XEN) ... (ACPI data)

(XEN) ... (ACPI NVS)

(XEN) ... (reserved)

(XEN) ... (reserved)

(XEN) Unknown interrupt (cr2=00000000)

...
```

Xen install:

```
[506]$ equery w xen

/usr/portage/app-emulation/xen/xen-3.3.1-r1.ebuild
```

I built the xen-related packages with -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs, but the rest of the existing system hasn't been compiled that way (yet).

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_2.80GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 13 Jun 2009 09:30:20 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9, 2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common"

LINGUAS="en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl acm acpi aim alsa amr apache2 apm arts audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bonobo branding bzip2 bzlib cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cscope ctypes cups curl curlwrappers custom-cflags custom-cxxflags custom-optimization dbm dbus dbx dga dio dirac dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo expat f77 fam fbcondecor firefox flask font-server foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimpprint gnutls gpm graphviz gs gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal iconv icq imlib ipv6 isdnlog jabber java java6 jce jpeg jpeg2k ldap libg++ libnotify libwww lzo mad maildir mailwrappers midi mikmod mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nis nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin oci8 ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp oracle oss pam pcre pda pdf pdflib perl png pnp postgres ppds pppd pygrub python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba schroedinger screen sdl server session sockets spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification suexec svg swat sysfs tcpd templates theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vhook vim-pager vim-syntax vorbis win32codecs wmf x264 x86 xml xml2 xorg xsm xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_US" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Based on fragmentary info from Google searches, I tried disabling acpi, but got same results:

```
title=Latest Xen vmlinux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/xen.gz acpi=off

module /boot/vmlinux root=/dev/sda3
```

```
title=Latest Xen vmlinux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/xen.gz

module /boot/vmlinux root=/dev/sda3 acpi=off
```

XEN-related kernel info:

```
[linux-2.6.18-xen-r12 505]$ grep XEN .config

CONFIG_X86_XEN=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOXEN_FE is not set

CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_FRONTEND=y

# CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_FE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_XEN=y

CONFIG_XEN_INTERFACE_VERSION=0x00030207

# XEN

CONFIG_XEN_PRIVILEGED_GUEST=y

# CONFIG_XEN_UNPRIVILEGED_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_XEN_PRIVCMD=y

CONFIG_XEN_XENBUS_DEV=y

CONFIG_XEN_BACKEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_BACKEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_TAP=y

CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_BACKEND=y

# CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_PIPELINED_TRANSMITTER is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_LOOPBACK is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_TPMDEV_BACKEND is not set

CONFIG_XEN_SCSI_BACKEND=m

# CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_FRONTEND is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_FRONTEND is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_SCSI_FRONTEND is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_GRANT_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_FRAMEBUFFER is not set

CONFIG_XEN_SCRUB_PAGES=y

CONFIG_XEN_DISABLE_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_XEN_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_030002_AND_LATER is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_030004_AND_LATER is not set

CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_030100_AND_LATER=y

# CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_LATEST_ONLY is not set

CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT=0x030100

CONFIG_XEN_SMPBOOT=y

CONFIG_XEN_BALLOON=y

CONFIG_XEN_DEVMEM=y
```

Any suggestions appreciated. TIA. ASD

----------

## devnull5475

Because I changed several things at once, I'm not 100% sure, but I think the sse stuff in CFLAGS was the problem. Following works:

```
# Non-Xen

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -s"

# Xen

#CFLAGS="-march=i686 -pipe -O2 -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

#LDFLAGS=
```

----------

